# Fein Rt-1800



## Correy Smith (Feb 13, 2011)

Hello all, new to your group. My name is Correy and I make custom woodwork like most of all you. I have had the 1800 in the table for 10 years now. The collet has worn till the bit will creep and slip. But I am unable to find a replacement for an otherwise fine Fein. I heard the DW625 is modeled after it. Any thoughts, leads , or fixes??? Other wise the baby will have to out with the bath water......
BTW custom replacement so far is $700. They also offered spraying a carbide spray that will increase the I.D. by .01", said it would be a cure all. They make CNC collets.
They also offered that a flat spray chroming would do the trick of increasing the I.D.. 
Really sad to see this great tool fade out.
Correy


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Correy Smith said:


> Hello all, new to your group. My name is Correy and I make custom woodwork like most of all you. I have had the 1800 in the table for 10 years now. The collet has worn till the bit will creep and slip. But I am unable to find a replacement for an otherwise fine Fein. I heard the DW625 is modeled after it. Any thoughts, leads , or fixes??? Other wise the baby will have to out with the bath water......
> BTW custom replacement so far is $700. They also offered spraying a carbide spray that will increase the I.D. by .01", said it would be a cure all. They make CNC collets.
> They also offered that a flat spray chroming would do the trick of increasing the I.D..
> Really sad to see this great tool fade out.
> Correy


Hi Correy - Welcome to the forum
Sorry to hear about your collet problem. I'm unable to help but find it hard to believe that a "premier" company like Fein doesn't provide support. Makes me think twice about thinking of commiting a signifacant amount of money with them.


----------



## Correy Smith (Feb 13, 2011)

Other than customer support, lacking as much as parts, They made a great router.
At Fein CPO, I was told a PC collet would "9 out of 10" times would be a direct replacement.....
This is a bit vague..... since the RT-1800 remains the same and the "X" model PC collet should be the same why would it only work 9 of 10 times????????

Hoping for help from a forum member in identifying which PC collet may work. I have the PC 2.1/4 hp plunge. The collet has the "C" clip that retains the clloet in the capture nut. So I do not believe that this would work. Does anyone know if there is a 1/2" collet made by PC that snaps in to a capture ring from the back of the collet nut same as the Fein?? Is the collet the same for the 3.25 hp PC as the smaller models?

Someone said try the DW625 collet. Thoughts?
Many Thanks,Correy


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

If you can accurately measure the O.D. and thread pitch of the receiver, we might be able to compare notes.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Fein USA sold the RT-1800, but the model was never sold in Europe as far as I'm aware. If you look closely at the router you'll see that a very similar router has been sold under the names Trend T-9, Metabo OF-1612/OFE-1812 and Felisatti TP246(E)/R346ECV. At one time versions of this router were also sold by Holz-Her as well. The actual manufacturer of all these routers is Felisatti in Italy who have an American importer, ABN Marketing Ltd. They currently list the R346 on their web site, so that might be a good starting point. Failing that I'd suggest contacting Trend Routing Technology in the US to see if they can confirm availability of collets through them. They are very knowledgeable on the subject and the UK HQ should be able to provide an answer if the US subsidiary can't 

Good Luck

Phil


----------



## Correy Smith (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks Phil, those are some really good leads. I will trace them down tomorrow when things open up.
I have also heard today at the dewalt service center here that B&D made the router for Fein. An Amazon search showed the collet for the DW625 looking very similar.


Also I found the White Side Quick Change chucks That fit the Dewalt 625 /Elu. Hoping that that might be an option as well. Anyone use these??


Thanks for the help!!
Correy

Sorry, I guess I'm still too new to this forum to post urls.... Had to edit them out.


----------



## mikeumr (Oct 2, 2013)

Correy Smith said:


> Hello all, new to your group. My name is Correy and I make custom woodwork like most of all you. I have had the 1800 in the table for 10 years now. The collet has worn till the bit will creep and slip. But I am unable to find a replacement for an otherwise fine Fein. I heard the DW625 is modeled after it. Any thoughts, leads , or fixes??? Other wise the baby will have to out with the bath water......
> BTW custom replacement so far is $700. They also offered spraying a carbide spray that will increase the I.D. by .01", said it would be a cure all. They make CNC collets.
> They also offered that a flat spray chroming would do the trick of increasing the I.D..
> Really sad to see this great tool fade out.
> Correy


Any luck finding a replacement? I'm in a similar situation. I need a 3/8" collet for my FEIN RT-1800.


----------



## phillip.c (Aug 9, 2012)

One very simple tactic you might try is to go to the home improvement stores where a series of router brand will be on display. Bring your router. See if any of their collets fit your machine. If so, purchase it on amazon. I'm not familiar with many different brands, so I don't know if this is even a reasonable approach. I wish you luck.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Phil
You might check here they will custom make collets

Elaire Corporation - Custom Collets


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

There is danger in just finding a collet/nut that will screw onto your router. Variables like the cone angle can be a difference of 1/2° which leads to terrible vibration and destroyed bearings. My suggestion is you first check musclechuck.com to see if the updated interchange list includes your router. If not then contact Mark at Elaire Corp. in Ohio. Mark builds precision collet replacements for very reasonable prices.


----------



## tengel (Apr 2, 2017)

Looks to me from this foru, tjat fein qiit making a fine piece of equipment. Too bad. Ihad the misfortune of dropping mine. It is still usable 
however the dial that adjust the depth of the plunge i think lost a few teeth on the inside and i was trying to get some parts for i to fix it. 
Very disappointed. Then always seem to stop making the machines that work best. If anyone has a a burned out rt-1800 i would be interested i purchasing.


----------



## Job and Knock (Dec 18, 2016)

But Fein NEVER made the tool. The tool was bought-in by Fein (USA) from Felisatti to fill out their range. In Europe we never saw it at all because Fein over here (they are a German firm) they just aren't interested in the woodworking market. The leads to Felisatti and Trend above are good and will give you the best chance of locating spares. One problem you may have is that Felisatti and Freud Power Tools/Cassels were taken over by the Russians a few years back and production ceased for a while

Out of interest Trend UK can supply collets and nuts for these tools (they sold it as the Trend T9 for a few years). The collet is not idential with the DW625 or MOF177, though


----------

